# الستيل المستخدم في الصناعات الغذائية



## نضال ابن علي (1 ديسمبر 2006)

تستخدم انواع خاصة من الستيل في الصناعات الغذائية .... حيث تميز بعدم قابليتها للصدا و التاكل و التاكسد...

ممكن تساعدوني في تحديد نوعية و كود الستيل المستخدم في الصناعات الغذائية .... حيث اعمل على تصنيع ماكنة تعبئة للالبان و احتاج تحديد نوع الستيل و كثافته و بقية خواصه .....


و شكرا جزيلا لكل المساهمين في هذا المنتدى.......  :78:


----------



## masoud_mam (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*اخى العزيز*

الماده المستخدمه فى الصناعات الغذائيه steel 316u وهذا عن يقين لانى اعمل فى شركه السكر والصناعات التكامليه المصريه وهى شركه ضمن شركات الاغذيه المصريه وتراعى نظم البيئه والصحه العالميه وسوف ارسل لك الموصفات الكيميائيه والميكانيكيه لاحقا


----------



## masoud_mam (6 ديسمبر 2006)

لا يوجد حرف u الماده steel 316 فقط


----------



## نضال ابن علي (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا الك يا اخي عالمساعده


----------



## mazen1973 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

stainless steel 316L


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (18 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير على هذه المعلومه إخواني 

دمتم موفقين


----------



## كمال الدين (18 ديسمبر 2006)

نعم أخي هو كما قال الأخ العزيزmazen1973 
stainless steel 316L
و لكن يجب ان تتأكد انه مختوم بخنم المقايسة علي انة 316L و ليس 304 مثلآ


----------



## التقني العراقي (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا عالمعلومات


----------



## وليد عقل (12 مايو 2008)

ارجو مساعدتي هل يستخدم في المجال الطبي , كانواع الشائح التي تزرع بالجسم


----------



## yassen kassar (10 يوليو 2013)

316l


----------

